# I want to build Silverado EV; possible?



## brent.massey (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't say its impossible...people just tend to shy away from the full size due to the factors you mentioned (weight, aerodynamics). 

Sounds like you're on a good path to weight reduction. I look at my ICE Truck all the time (02 Dodge Ram 1500) and think about all the ways I could shave some weight off. Changing the bed, hood and fender panels to fiberglass/carbon fiber will save you a lot of weight. I can't even imagine how much that bed weighs! 

When you go to build you battery boxes, you should probably design them in the same spirit that the Ranger/S10 boxes were designed. By utilizing the space between the frames below the bed area, you can keep the weight in the back low and centered, making it safer and more stable. 

Sorry I can't speak to your transaxle idea...I haven't had much experience with them.

Overall it sounds like a neat idea, particularly if you've got the money to do it right.

Keep us updated!


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

You are definitely on the right track as far as things to do to help the situation, but if you can do all those same things to a smaller truck, you will be even better off.

That said, try to stick to the rule of thumb regarding battery weight: 1/3 or more of the total rolling weight should be batteries. So if your stripped, lightened silverado chassis weighs in at 3000 lbs, you want 1500lbs of battery. 24 Trojan T-145s weigh in at about 1700lbs, so that would be a good place to start. You would probably even exceed your minimum range (25 miles) performance as long as you keep the speeds down.

The good news is you should have GVW in spades.

Use a warp 11" motor at minimum. You could use a permanently locked, divorced shift-on-lfly transfer case for a two speed transmission and lose the main tranny. Final thought is you will likely want a big controller. Is it still possible to order a zilla?

The transaxle idea is a good one though that would require a lot of suspension engineering for a big vehicle. are any larger vehicles (cadilacs, buicks, etc) transverse drive? Might be a better choice than a fiero.


----------



## SublimeZ (Aug 15, 2008)

-Thanks, I'll have look into the transverse drive and see if any would work my this app. I wasn't even thinking about using the transfer case as the tranny. Would save some weight and save me the extra gears.

-I plan to drop the batteries between the frame rails too, should help the overall balanced weight. I expect the weight to drop a rediculous amount and I'm adding as many batteries as I can fit.

We'll see here shortly. I'm going to talk to the guy by the end of the week about the truck and see what we can't work out. I'll keep anyone interested posted, glad to hear some interest/support for the idea. I figure if I get this truck I'll start work on the strip down over the winter and maybe weld a rough battery box up and start work on the fiberglass and interior tear down since I only need the two captains chairs and dash.
________
EXTREME Q VAPORIZER


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I have some full size work vans and I've been thinking of converting one but off the hip it seems to be a not so practical project considering it must be able to travel quite likely up to 200 miles in a day. And you can't just plug in to a 120V outlet somewhere and recharge quickly enough to prevent delays. We run a service business so we're on the go a good bit. 

I should probably get the guys to record their mileage daily for a few weeks and see just what I'd need to accomplish mileage wise. However LA batteries will not be a possibility due to their weight. These vans are already loaded with steel storage racks, ladders, tools and materials. 

I'll have to weigh one and see how much I have left of the GVWR. 

Once we get service vehicles converted, we'll really be stemming the carbon emissions!

I hope this thread takes off! I'm anxious to see some creativity!


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

madderscience said:


> You could use a permanently locked, divorced shift-on-fly transfer case for a two speed transmission and lose the main tranny.


The only problem i can see with this is I don't of any transfer cases that will shift from "low" to "high" while moving over 5mph. The shift-on-the-fly transfer cases that I know about (new process,new venture,dana) only allow shift on the fly for 2-hi to 4-hi shifts. You still have to stop to go from hi to low or low to hi.


There are some true shift on the fly gearboxes out there, some even have an electric shift option, that will give you what you need, however they are quite expensive.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are looking for a strong two speed with good ratios that will just drop right in. Look into the thread on Powerglides that I started. The torque converterless Circle Track Powerglide just might fit the bill. Two speeds with reverse and shift on demand.

Jim


----------



## FASTRAKR (Oct 28, 2008)

This maybe an 'out there' thought, but what about starting with a 4WD and ripping out the front shafts and putting in two smaller motors to drive the front and gutting the rear axle to reduce weight and drag?


----------

